# Re: A previous post about GSD puppies from Indiana



## Vmiles21 (Oct 8, 2019)

*Re: A previous post about GSD puppies from Indiana*

We purchased Duke at 10 weeks old from Petland last year. I didn’t know much about what to look for in a GSD or the lineage. Upon bringing him home we discovered he had kennel cough and had to be taken to the vet several times to get him better. He is currently 1 year old and I have been trying to track his lineage by the certificate I was issued and his akc certificate but it seems that I can’t find anything online or on the data base about the parents or lineage. Duke comes from a farm in Indiana. The certificate is signed by Jason Graber. Does any one on this site have a GSD from this farm? Duke is a loving, intelligent, well behaved dog. Wouldn’t trade him for any other dog. Just wish I knew more about his lineage and I also wish I would’ve done my homework on buying from pet stores versus a reputable breeder. Any info that could be shared, if your GSD comes from the same lineage, I would apapeciate.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you got lucky with Duke. The pedigree database is a voluntary listing of pedigrees, so not all dogs are listed. The AKC certificate and AKC will likely be your best source for tracking down your dog's lineage. The certificate should list the owner of his parents. And if he's AKC registered, you can buy his pedigree from them.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello and wecome to the forum. So glad you ended up with a good dog. If Duke is AKC registered, you can probably purchase a copy of his pedigree from the AKC website, which may tell you more about his lineage. Be sure to post pictures someday. We love pictures.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

https://vippuppies.com/breeders/graber-farm/

Try this. FYI not a breeder I would buy from. I am sincerely glad that your dog is doing well and seems a good dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Order the pedigree from the AKC. That will give you 4 generations.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

I feel your pain. Ellie's breeder made great strides in completely wiping out any tracks of her dogs. 

She disappeared entirely after sending me my non breeding papers after Ellie was spayed. Unica kennels, Shelbourne NS. CKC registered when I bought Ellie, now...gone. Something hinky went on because I cannot find anything. I traced every dog I knew the name of, very few Unica dogs show on Pedigree Database, none with pictures. I did find *Alf Vom Gareler Esch* on Pedigree database, but when I dug further I found the same dog listed with a completely different name and different parents, *VA Bundesseiger Iriam Vom Castel Eos. something something*...I have the pictures. Same dog. 

She said they owned Alf, he's supposed to be Ellie's maternal grandsire so who is Iriam Vom Castel EOS? I know there used to be Unica dogs on PDB, but it's been years since I looked. I keep thinking if I can just find one single descendant...I could attempt to find a descendant of Ellie again, but being long coats they probably disappeared into the local Shiloh Shepherd breeding pool never to be seen again as GSDs. 

Turns out they didn't move back to Germany when they retired, they are still in NS but not breeding and will not answer emails, facebook or phone calls, so chances are all the crap she told me was just that, crap. 

I recently met a gal who owns 3 Unica dogs, one younger than Ellie (I litter, Ellie's from E litter) the others oldsters. I can't find Ellie's registration papers, the sire of record is De Juco Lukas but the dam's name I only know as Cora.

If this sparks ANY memories to any of you Canadians, please PM me. I need to know...


----------



## itsme_tammy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello, I came across you post because I was looking for a location where my girl Ellie was born. I am doing the EMBARK DNA plus HEALTH on her and needed a location to where she was born. I actually got Ellie from a guy here in my city because he could not care for her anymore. He got her from a pet store here and gave me everything that the pet store had given him which includes AKC registrations papers and her certified pedigree papers that shows her lineage. Ellie's sire is Buster Graber and her Dam is Sadie Marie Graber. It shows their parentage and so on. At the bottom of the certificate says www.thepetxchange.com. I know it's 2 years later and you probably already have the info but I thought this might help as well.


----------



## ISGSwarrior (May 25, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Dog Breeder Near Me | VIP Puppies
> 
> Try this. FYI not a breeder I would buy from. I am sincerely glad that your dog is doing well and seems a good dog.


Thank you for posting this. I was given my sister’s GS at 10 months old. He is from Graber Farm’s Indiana, Phillip Graber signed his certificate. I have been trying to find their site for a few days with no availability. It seems AKC needs to do a little more investigating on their part as well. I am not complaining just a thought.
Again, thank you. Have a blessed day!


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Graber shows up in the new pups pedigree , so safe to assume they are still running strong. Dog was bred and born in indiana , yet purchased in Michigan.
Strange thing is when you search Graber on this site you get nothing ? 
I've read plenty of posts involving these Amish puppy mill breeders.


----------

